

AOL, Private-Equity Firms Explore Bid for Yahoo - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703673604575550661101743360.html?mod=WSJ_hps_MIDDLETopStories

======
pt
Yahoo buying AOL or AOL buying Yahoo?

~~~
yurylifshits
I think, neither of that.

It's more like Alibaba and Softbank are buying out Yahoo's Asian assets, then
private equity firms take over the rest of Yahoo. After that they can merge it
with something else or leave it alone.

Btw, a day ago YHOO was 14.58, today in after hours it was as high as 16.91.

(I am at Yahoo but have no insider information - this is just how I understand
the press. Can be completely wrong.)

